# Keeping loved ones ashes



## Elisia (Apr 21, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any laws in Portugal that prevent you from keeping a loved ones ashes in the home? 
Who should I talk to if I want to bring in ashes from Australia to Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

None that I know off, you need to contact airlines for guidance on carrying, a friend returning to UK packed with personal effects being transported back to UK


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll fine you can either take them as baggage when travelling or send by courier but if the latter, you have to complete a declaration form saying what they are.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

some airlines will not accept cremated remains in checked luggage, while others may only accept it as checked luggage; some airlines require seven days notice before shipping if handled as air cargo, and in all cases the contents should be identified as cremated human remains.

You will need a "security friendly" crematory container. The opaque glass containers cannot be correctly scanned. It is also prudent to carry the death certificate witih you (but not always needed)

You will need to arrive at the airport early in order that the cask be screened whether in the hold or as cabin baggage.

Contact the Portuguese Embassy to find out Portugal`s specific rules and legal requirements.
Your contact with the Embassy should be able to provide you with the forms (if any) 
Allow plenty of time to organise, as there can be a number of steps involved.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I shipped cremated ashes from the UK to south Africa 2 or 3 years ago and the courier company needed a copy of the death certificate and also a letter from the crematorium saying what they were and they arrived in a plastic screw topped container with the top taped shut.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

My mothers ashes were in a tin among our possesions that were transported from UK to here in aug last year.
I never even thought about any problems I might encounter !!!
I also carried them in hand luggage years ago on an easy jet flight from Glasgow to London, the tin was picked up as a black mass and after inspecting them the security guy was satisfied and let me proceed.
Kim


----------

